# Flash einbinden



## awortmeier (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher in welches Forum diese Frage gehört.
Wie kann ich ein Flash-Film in einem <div>-Container einbinden, sodass die die CSS Anweiseung z-index trotzdem greift.
Beim googlen bin ich auf SWFObject gestossen, dieses bindet mir mein Flash-Film korrekt ein, ein Effekt auf die Wirksamkeit des z-index Anweinsung hat es aber nicht.

Jemand eine Idee oder Lösung?


----------



## timestamp (5. Januar 2011)

Wie hast du es denn bisher versucht?


----------



## awortmeier (5. Januar 2011)

Sammelst du Beitragszahlen?
Was soll ich hier meinen Code reinposten, dass is ne allgemeine und keine spezifische Frage!


----------



## timestamp (5. Januar 2011)

Nein ich sammel keine Beitragszahlen. Ich habe aber keine Lust alles Vorzukauen. Du sagst du möchtest den Flashfilm in einem Divcontainer packen, allerdings hat das keine Wirkung auf den z-index. Daher gehe ich aus dass du doch schon irgendwas versucht haben wirst. Und diesen Versuch könntest du doch mal zeigen, sprich den Css und HTML Code davon.


----------



## musicru (5. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte das Vergnügen, die Webdesign Agentur All for Web kennen zu lernen. Ich sehr positiv überrrascht. Sie haben gute Preise und leisten gute Arbeit. Ich kann sie nur weiterempfehlen. 

Webseitenerstellung


----------



## htmltypo (6. Januar 2011)

Wohlmöglich willst du auf *wmode="transparent"* hinaus, damit sich das Flash-File den übrigen Seitenbereichen gegenüber in seiner Schichtposition (z-index) unterordnet.

Zwei Foren nebenan fiel heute schonmal dieser Tipp:  http://www.tutorials.de/html-editor...cken-der-swf-im-hauptfenster.html#post1920560.


----------

